# my experience on getting some sponsors



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

This year will be our second year as a found raising event for the children wish foundation.

Last year i able to get one sponsor for candy(50.00) and the local papers post an article for free to advertise the event.

The result was almost great, i ended up having 960 ToTs but only raised 500.00 (more then half was from familly). The problem was the donation box was to dark and not enough lighting.( i like to think)

After spending more then a thousands from my pocket last year i decided to really try hard to get some sponsors this year. Here a log of my actions.

Mid july : Sent 50 sponsorship request as follow

2 Paint store
2 tissus store
6 hardware store
10 grocery store
10 drugstrore
1 foam company
8 candy company
5 candy distributor
6 large surface store

I've sent by postal service the folowing : Letter of presentation, letter of authorization from children wish, copy of news paper ad and photo montage of last year.

Mid august:

Only two out of 50 called me back.
I've call all the rest and the 48 of them told me they've never received it (hum hum) (note: sending letter is too easy to ignore)
Some of them told me a big no ans some other ask me to email them the letters.


So now we are mid september and heres the breakdown of my experience.


0 out of 2 Paint store (not answer, and the other one simply refuse due to visibility

2 tissus store (1= no and the other one gave me a 66% off everything i've bought_


6 hardware store (5=no but HD gave me 250.00 of marchandised (plywoods, 2x3 paint etc..)


10 grocery store (9=no (mostly rude reply) and 1 @ 100.00 of candy's)

10drugstrore (8=no 2 (50.00 + 75.00))

1 foam company ( free visit of the factory plus 700.00 store worth of foam)

8 candy company (8=no -- same answer, too many request to satisfy)
5 candy distributor ( none of them ever reply or answer)

6 large surface store (3 no - other 3 (50.00, 50.00 and 100.00 gift card)


After all it really worth the work.
This year so far i got for 1450,oo of sponsor.

note for next year : dont waste time and money for letter, i will call the one that gave this year and send everything via FAX and EMAIL.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Letters make a huge difference to potential donors, including a mission statement, Tax ID, etc. tells them that you are serious and on the up and up.
Including a list of past donors can help in that way too. It lets them know that you have experience and that others have already participated. Having a small billboard listing and thanking the sponsors at the event can help a great deal too. If you do fliers for this event you should list the sponsors there too. Make sure the sponsors get a stack of fliers, it shows them that they are being recognized and it lets them become part of your sales force. Letting the local newspaper(s) know about the event and listing the sponsors there too will help you.
It's nice to think that you would get a huge response when asking for donations, but there's tons of charities, and a poor economy, that, along with so many scams going has most potential donors hesitant to give. You might see a 10% return on a good year for most big charities. So at 4% for your first time out you are doing okay.
Look and act professional, it takes several years to be established enough to the point where most companies will donate. You need to be courteous even if they aren't.

Oh yah, make sure your donation box is well lit and easily accessible, and well guarded too! Saddly, way too many people are way more than than happy enough to rob you blind.


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks you so much for the great input Fontgeek, it's noted for my 2012 event.


----------

